# How much longer do you think the pokemon games will last



## ∞Eternity∞ (Dec 26, 2014)

I've asked this question because I was wondering how many more features could they add to the games to keep the franchise fresh
I just want you guys thoughts on this discuss. Away people


----------



## Malicious Friday (Dec 26, 2014)

I hope to at least Gen X. I cant see the Pokemon Franchise going on much longer. 1000+ Pokemon should be enough.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 26, 2014)

Considering they've only scratched the surface of Pokemon based on real organisms I'm sure they will continue for at least 5 more generations


----------



## Gunners (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol... It's not going to end.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 26, 2014)

If Yu Gi Oh can last so long then imagine a giant like Pokemon 

Sorry Linkofone


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2014)

Lol, you cant compare Yu-gi-oh! to Pokemon. 
Yugioh is almost solely dependent on the Anime and Card Game (the most sold card game in the world ), while pkmn have other outlets like video games, manga, crossovers and shit.

Plus, a lot more people know of pkmn, and Ninendo is bigger than Konami.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 26, 2014)

Anyways ... Pokemon will last for a while(assuming they can keep designing new pkmn). Nintendo will try to milk it for as long as it possibly can.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 26, 2014)

Card Games on Motorcycles.

Don'chu come in here and talk about "milking it".


----------



## Island (Dec 26, 2014)

Considering that Pok?mon are based on everything from real animals to mythical creatures to everyday objects, I don't really think that they're going to run out of material anytime soon. As for keeping the games interesting, consider what other open world games look like and then consider where Pok?mon is now. There's a lot that they can draw from and integrate, and it's unlikely that people are going to suddenly stop playing anytime soon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2014)

Need a dildo pokemon soon


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 26, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Need a dildo pokemon soon



One already exists, it's called Diglett.

Next.


----------



## Vermin (Dec 27, 2014)

pokemon is going to be around for a long time


----------



## Kaitou (Dec 27, 2014)

As long as  and Nintendo keeps making handhelds.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 27, 2014)

Yami Munesanzun said:


> Card Games on Motorcycles.



The concept isn't bad. Of course, you had to watch it. 



> Don'chu come in here and talk about "milking it".



Lol Snowcone pokemon.


----------



## Island (Dec 27, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> As long as  and Nintendo keeps making handhelds.


An interesting article, but it's pretending that Pok?mon exists in a vacuum. The decline in sales coincides in a decline in Nintendo's overall sales and a changing gaming demographic. The gaming industry in 2004 is drastically different than it is today and just looking at the numbers without context doesn't really tell us anything.

It also ignores demographic shifts that make your average thirty-year old more likely to be playing video games right now than ten years ago. People aren't settling down and raising families straight out of high school or even college anymore, which means that they're spending more time jumping between jobs and wasting their spare time on things like video games. The adult demographic isn't going to die out anytime soon.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 28, 2014)

Island said:


> Considering that Pok?mon are based on everything from real animals to mythical creatures to everyday objects, I don't really think that they're going to run out of material anytime soon. As for keeping the games interesting, consider what other open world games look like and then consider where Pok?mon is now. There's a lot that they can draw from and integrate, and it's unlikely that people are going to suddenly stop playing anytime soon.



Exactly, there are more than 1 million animal species out there and some believe that there are 5-30 million more to discover  Heck just basing new pokemon off invertebrates gives almost unlimited possibilities 

Just think on how many animals haven't been used yet and you'll realise what huge potential there is!


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 28, 2014)

Which means more bug types.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 28, 2014)

As long as it keeps making Nintendo money, they'll continue to make new Pokemon games.

When it ceases to make money, they'll stop making it, make other stuff instead, and then make more Pokemon sometime down the line when people are clamoring for it.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 28, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> Which means more bug types.



You must realise that there are a lot of pokemon that are based after invertebrates but are not bug typed 

Clauncher


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 28, 2014)

But you're still implying. 

I mean ... we could have more Shellfish pkmn.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Dec 29, 2014)

Pokemon is eternal.

But at the same time...Some of the things that Masuda has said in recent time about their current direction still bother the fuck outta me.




> Q:We noticed ORAS had a lower difficulty level compared to previous Pokemon games. What bought you to this decision? Any chance that future games will have the possibility to adjust difficulty level as seen in Black and White 2?
> 
> A:We created a "balanced" game that was suited for our time and age, where everyone is very busy and young people have various means of entertainment. Using smartphones and other devices they can access a great number of games, so the time they dedicate to a single game is less than in the past.





> Q:Why wasn't the Battle Frontier in the remakes?
> 
> A:This question is connected with my previous answer. We didn't put the BF in ORAS for this very reason. Interviewer's note: In short he means that they didn't include the BF because only a very small part of the players would have fully appreciated and made use of this feature; nowadays players get bored and frustrated more easily and they aren't interested in things that are so demanding/challenging.




Trimming the fat is welcomed, but outright cutting down extra content and features could honestly put a damper on my time with the games personally, if this seriously goes on. 

Especially on such bogus justifications.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 30, 2014)

Linkofone said:


> But you're still implying.
> 
> I mean ... we could have more Shellfish pkmn.



Not really  Not my fault vertebrates make up only 4% of all species


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2014)

So ... what you're saying is ... more Shellfish pokemon.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 30, 2014)

Blastoise is shellfish pokemon, let that sink in


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2014)

It already sunk.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh you


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Dec 30, 2014)

Hydro Spiral said:


> Pokemon is eternal.
> 
> But at the same time...Some of the things that Masuda has said in recent time about their current direction still bother the fuck outta me.
> 
> ...



Yeah that really irked me as well when I read it. The reasoning he gave for not including the Battle Frontier was a total cop out. His finger must be way off the pulse if that's how he views the fandom.


----------



## Linkofone (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Island (Dec 30, 2014)

Disorder said:


> Yeah that really irked me as well when I read it. The reasoning he gave for not including the Battle Frontier was a total cop out. His finger must be way off the pulse if that's how he views the fandom.


Not really.

The fans that you see on the internet might be diehard fans, but a casual player is just going to beat the Elite Four and call it a day, if that. Consider how many copies of the game have been sold. How many of those were by diehard fans who would use the Battle Frontier to the point that it's worth adding to the game? Probably not many.

In an ideal world, developers should add whatever makes the game more fun and immersive, but, in the real world, they have deadlines to meet and technical constraints to work within. This means that when given the choice between catering to the minority or diehard fans or to the majority casual fans, they're going to choose the latter.

Not having the Battle Frontier is entirely reasonable. Even within serious circles, people whine about how hard the Battle Maison is. The Battle Frontier would be the same thing except even harder. Then Game Freak would hear complaints about how hard _that_ is rather than "Oh, cool, the Battle Frontier is back!"


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Dec 30, 2014)

Island said:


> Not really.
> 
> The fans that you see on the internet might be diehard fans, but a casual player is just going to beat the Elite Four and call it a day, if that. Consider how many copies of the game have been sold. How many of those were by diehard fans who would use the Battle Frontier to the point that it's worth adding to the game? Probably not many.
> 
> ...



The Emerald Frontier was rather challenging More challenging than the Platinum Frontier., I'll give you that.

But it was _fun_.


----------



## Alita (Dec 31, 2014)

They're gonna milk this series for as long as possible so you can be sure there will be at least one other gen after kalos. 

But I REALLY hope that in the next gen(ESPICIALLY if it's gonna be like unova.) they put most of their effort and focus into making really good/interesting characters and really well designed pokes(And I'm not talking about just a few either). It's one of the biggest reasons why I wasn't big fan of unova and even more so sinnoh. That's more importaint to me than post game content.


----------



## Rapidus (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah I think as long as there are viable animals in the real world or even mythological creatures, we're going to be getting more pokemon games.


----------



## Asriel (Jan 27, 2015)

They've already begun milking the series once they started creating remakes (banking on nostalgia for the older players and reinventing the wheel for the newer) as well as Mega Evolutions, which opens up a door to untold revisions of older Pokemon who are no longer in the spotlight. They're recycling themes, it's not a bad thing, but I also don't expect Pokemon to last more than a handful of years down the road without adding something entirely new to the series or without further re-imagining their brand. And while I have no problem with their strategy (adding new dimensions to what already exists can redefine a genre) it's only stalling the inevitable slowing of the brand. Pokemon has a rare case where, as a brand, it's too culturally integrated globally to be sufficiently shelved, but the _games_ need to push for something much bolder or defining than remakes or slight mechanical differences unless they intend to cater to a niche market.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 27, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Lol... It's not going to end.



This. They could use a break tho. Feeling a bit burnt out tbh. 

2-3 year break should be fine.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 30, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> *They've already begun milking the series once they started creating remakes* (banking on nostalgia for the older players and reinventing the wheel for the newer) as well as Mega Evolutions, which opens up a door to untold revisions of older Pokemon who are no longer in the spotlight. They're recycling themes, it's not a bad thing, but I also don't expect Pokemon to last more than a handful of years down the road without adding something entirely new to the series or without further re-imagining their brand. And while I have no problem with their strategy (adding new dimensions to what already exists can redefine a genre) it's only stalling the inevitable slowing of the brand. Pokemon has a rare case where, as a brand, it's too culturally integrated globally to be sufficiently shelved, but the _games_ need to push for something much bolder or defining than remakes or slight mechanical differences unless they intend to cater to a niche market.



Are you serious?  The remakes started way too early in Pokemon history to be viewed as a way to milk the franchise 
As for mega evolutions it's more of an interesting new addition to spice up the battle system, team building and, as you said, bring life to forgotten pokemon. I don't see how that's bad considering how you want to see new changes in the games.

I don't think Pokemon will become obsolete soon, just think on how many ideas they never really considered or which they are going to add when the technology allows it, making Pokemon 3D is only one of the examples as to how more powerful consoles can help Game Freak experiment a bit. Also just think on how many possible new pokemon can be introduced. Since I'm a bug user I'll give you an example, there are 69 bug pokemon and yet there is not one based on a fly or a cockroach, think on that


----------



## Hydro Spiral (Jan 30, 2015)

khris said:


> This. They could use a break tho. Feeling a bit burnt out tbh.
> 
> 2-3 year break should be fine.



I've been seeing burnout in other folks too. More breaks would be nice, but Masuda fears hey wouldn't be able to keep up with the times if they did  From the ORAS strategy guide:



> Luckily, we at Game Freak are blessed with great workers. Because of this I don't have to worry when I'm concentrating on new games like Pok?mon X and Pok?mon Y, as sequels are handled by other project managers. In case of Pok?mon Black 2 and Pok?mon White 2 it was Takao Unno, and this time Mr. Ohmori took the wheel. When I give a game in the hands of another project manager, I need to be convinced that their vision is the right one for the game. The responsibillity will be entirely on him, but at the same time he receives full creative freedom. Naturally we hope that all team members will support this project manager and give their best, thus at the end a game of high quality can be released.
> 
> Releasing multiple games over a short time period is always a race against time. The more time you invest, the better the game will be. However, there are multiple factors that prevent us from doing this. If we were to always take three years to develop a game, we wouldn't be able to keep up with with the fast moving nature of the modern world. When we think about when to release a game, we ask ourselves when the demand for it from our audience will be the highest. But if we have one year of development time, it'll become easier to look at the current framework and to decide what needs to be improved, and what can stay in its current condition. Thus, we have to do everything to achieve the best possible result in one year.



Which I think is actually rather of legitimate, if you look at what happened with Gen V at least...BW2 came out at the tail end of the DS lifespan (if that), and we spent a good minute without Pokemon to help sell the 3DS. 

But still. I can't say I'm a fan of the new direction, personally. Giving us yearly releases and less content now because of shorter dev. time, I think I might step away for a bit.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hydro Spiral said:


> But still. I can't say I'm a fan of the new direction, personally. Giving us yearly releases and less content now because of shorter dev. time, I think I might step away for a bit.



Taking into account that now with the mega evolutions they basically force us to buy every game if you want to play online


----------



## Asriel (Jan 30, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Are you serious?  The remakes started way too early in Pokemon history to be viewed as a way to milk the franchise
> As for mega evolutions it's more of an interesting new addition to spice up the battle system, team building and, as you said, bring life to forgotten pokemon. I don't see how that's bad considering how you want to see new changes in the games.
> 
> I don't think Pokemon will become obsolete soon, just think on how many ideas they never really considered or which they are going to add when the technology allows it, making Pokemon 3D is only one of the examples as to how more powerful consoles can help Game Freak experiment a bit. Also just think on how many possible new pokemon can be introduced. Since I'm a bug user I'll give you an example, there are 69 bug pokemon and yet there is not one based on a fly or a cockroach, think on that



Oh, I never implied any of it was bad. I'm just pointing it out as I see it... but what else would you consider remakes but a way to milk the franchise? It's not like milking a franchise means it immediately stops innovating either, it just slows their production of the newer and allows them to stretch it for the long-run.

As for Pokemon's ability to go from 2D to 3D, that would be expected by the standards of this age, _unless_ they're aiming for a niche audience. And I can't say following a trend by modernizing their games is really experimenting, it's more analogous to _slowly_ stepping into a pool of water rather than diving or jumping in; plunging in can be scary because of how cold the water might feel in that instant you impact it -it feels risky. However wading in slowly, your body adjusts to the temperature. Pokemon is adjusting to the temperature of the current gaming market by going 3D.

As for your point about insect Pokemon, I'm surprised that they haven't yet as well. Heck, it even took them 5 generations to get to an ant pokemon, six generations to a panda.  But they have to figure out what _more_ they can do beyond adding more Pokemon. They've gotta take a bigger leap and plunge into that market with a new idea. Pokemon, of all of Nintendo's franchises is relatively modern by comparison, so it hit a different and less niche market than their older classics. Today's gamers are looking for expansive and more intricately designed games and Pokemon has a _LOT_ it can work with.


----------



## Jagger (Jan 30, 2015)

Even if the sales' decline reach a critical point (which I doubt to begin with), it's likely they would be willing to change the game's mechanisms as some sort of innovation to attract new faces in the future generations.

It could probably anger the older generation that grew up with the old Pokemon style, though.


----------



## Asriel (Jan 31, 2015)

That's true... I won't be one of those angered though, I welcome change if it's done right. ^w^

And heck, it's already happening, just look at Pokken Tournament. Albeit Smash Bros. is comparable mechanically, they're both versus games, but Pokken is Nintendo's first true stab at a standalone fighting game.


----------



## Savage (Jul 11, 2015)

Pok?mon will last longer than earth


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 11, 2015)

As long as the anime franchise keeps going, so will the games.


----------



## Aeternus (Jul 11, 2015)

As long as it is profitable, I don't see it ending.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 11, 2015)

I feel like the question should be:

"Will Pokemon continue without Ken Sugimori?"


----------



## Sauce (Jul 11, 2015)

It will last forever if their continues to be fresh designs and gameplay. The future is in the Pokemon Company's hands.


----------

